# PHP4 Standardmässig in einer Website aktivieren



## Feanwulf (31. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

kann ich (zB durch die Apache Direktiven) auch PHP4 standardmässig für eine Website aktivieren?

.php Dateien sollen dann mit PHP4 verarbeitet werden anstelle PHP5! 

Welcher Eintrag wäre notwendig, welche Vorraussetzungen muss die ISPConfig Installation mitbringen?


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit ist, php4 zusätzlich als cgi einzubinden, ähnlich wie es hier beschrieben ist:

http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4

Oder Du machst es über SuPHP:

http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_suphp_php4_php5


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Nov. 2007)

Habe es mal nach der ersten Methode probiert (nachdem ich vergessen actions zu aktivieren ging erstmal garnichts ) jetzt ist der HTTP Syntax zwar okay, aber in der errorlog finde ich nun folgenden fehler:


```
[Fri Nov 02 10:43:00 2007] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] script not found or unable to stat: /var/www/web16/cgi-bin/php4
```
Also mache ich da anscheinend irgendwas noch falsch - leider! Irgendein Tipp wie ich das richtig mache?


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2007)

Aktivire mal die CGI Checkbox in der Webseite und erstelle einen Symlink von 
/var/www/web16/cgi-bin/php4 zu Deinem php4-cgi Binary.

Oder als Alternative dazu kannst Du auch CGI in dem Web deaktiviert lassen und stattdessen einen Symlink auf php4 im globalen CGI Directory unter /var/www (Falls es das in Deinem Setup gib) machen.


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Nov. 2007)

Ah okay - das mit dem Symlink hat zumindestens folgenden Fehler verursacht - ich guck dann mal weiter - danke schonmal


```
You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/php4/phpinfo.php4 on this server.
 Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
```


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2007)

Poste bitte mal den zugehörigen Fehler aus dem Error Log der Webseite.


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Nov. 2007)

```
[Fri Nov 02 12:35:16 2007] [error] [client 88.76.215.110] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/web16/cgi-bin/php4
```
also müsste ich wohl noch Symbolische Links für die CGI verzeichnisse erlauben!

nachdem ich FollowSymlinks eingestellt habe - krieg ich den folgenden Fehler:


```
[B]Warning[/B]:  Unexpected character in input:  '' (ASCII=1) state=1 in [B]/usr/bin/php4-cgi[/B] on line [B]1836[/B]
[B]Parse error[/B]:  syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in [B]/usr/bin/php4-cgi[/B] on line [B]1836
```
[/B]


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2007)

Poste bitte mal den Output von:

*/usr/bin/php4-cgi -v*


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Nov. 2007)

```
web-ng:~# /usr/bin/php4-cgi -v
PHP 4.4.4-8+etch4 (cgi-fcgi) (built: Jun 30 2007 20:59:09)
Copyright (c) 1997-2006 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v1.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2004 Zend Technologies
web-ng:~#
```


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2007)

das ist ok. Ich wollte nur sicherstellen, dass es wirklich die cgi und nicht aus Versehen die cli Version ist.

Ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem schon mal, probier daher bitte mal folgendes aus:

Installier mal php5-cgi:

apt-get install php5-cgi. Keine Sorge, das gibt kein Probelm mit dem bestehenden php5  mod_php  Dann setz mal den php4 symlink im cgi Verzeichnis auf 
/usr/bin/php5-cgi und Teste Dein Script nochmal.


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Nov. 2007)

Es handelt sich dabei um phpinfo()

Und mit der PHP5-CGI klappt es!


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2007)

Ok. Das entspricht so in etwas dem Problem was ich auch hatte. Ich weiße nicht genau, ob das php4 cgi von Debian nicht in Ordnung ist oder ob es ein Konfigurationsproblem ist.

Die einfachste Lösung ist, dass Du mod_php als PHP4 nutzt und php5 als cgi. Dann hättest Du php4 als Standardlösung. Oder aber, Du versuchst Dir ein neues php4-cgi zu kompilieren (würde ich aber in einem nderen Verzeichnis machen, um nicht mit den debian Paketen in Konflikt zu kommen).


----------



## Feanwulf (3. Nov. 2007)

naja php4 ist ja bald nimmer supported und wird auch nur bei einer einzigen Website bei mir noch benutzt - da muß ich dann wohl in den saueren apfel beissen und entweder selsbt neu kompilieren oder einfach sagen - pech gehabt


----------

